# Sewing sites or blogs



## MJsLady

I see light at the end of the tunnel for my sewing room.
It should be nearly complete by Friday. At least then it will be usable.

I am looking for inspiration so that once it is up and running I can keep my momentum going.

What are your favorites?


----------



## Country Lady

We like pictures. :clap:


----------



## TenBusyBees

Sew Mama Sew 
Pinterest


----------



## MJsLady

Ok here is what I began with as the room.


























My closet full of supplies, the big totes are full of fabric!









The icky window.










The room at large.

I will up load a few more pictures tomorrow of the painting Beloved and son did for me today.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

Didn't work.....no pic's yet.


----------



## MJsLady

How about now?
I moved them from my site to photobucket.


----------



## KimAllen

I see them! 
www.Craftinessisnotoptional.com is a good one and also try Tutorials Those will keep you busy for a long time.


----------



## MacaReenie

Here are my 2 favorite sites...I have made lots of quilts from both of them:

Mary Quilts
MaryQuilts.com

Quiltville
Quiltville.com

Hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Ceilismom

Sew Many Ways...

Patchouli Moon Studio


----------

